# Some discus eye candy for you photo buffs



## discuspaul

Here's a full tank shot of the red snake-skins with their tank-mates:


----------



## discuspaul

No comments, folks ? or even questions ?
Maybe you don't care for these pics - would love for you to tell me why.
Is this not your fish of choice ? Hey, I can understand that.
Don't be shy.

Let me help you keep discus successfully without a lot of fuss !!!


----------



## keymastr

Very nice! I suppose being the weekend folks are busy doing other things. You must have a great filtration system to keep your tank so nice with so many large animals. I have never tried Discus but now that I make all my water from RO it would be feasible. I may try that with my next tank and will probably have lots of questions, ha ha. Awesome looking fish!


----------



## Immortal1

Just got on the computer.....
First couple thoughts are;
1) I really need a better camera (jealous)
2) I really wish I could keep up with tank needs to have discus (beautiful!)

Yes, I would definitely call that firs pic eye candy.


----------



## discuspaul

keymastr said:


> Very nice! I suppose being the weekend folks are busy doing other things. You must have a great filtration system to keep your tank so nice with so many large animals. I have never tried Discus but now that I make all my water from RO it would be feasible. I may try that with my next tank and will probably have lots of questions, ha ha. Awesome looking fish!


 Many thanks for responding.
No great filtration system needed at all - just large, fairly frequent water changes with substrate vacuuming, a little elbow grease doing a good tank cleaning routine with each wc, and a few easy, simple maintenance tips.

Anyway, really no need for RO water, as long as the pH out of your tap is roughly somewhere between 6.0 to something over 8.0. Anything within that range is just fine. And if you do decide to give it a go - you'll have lots of help - cause I'll be at your disposal every step of the way - try me & see.



Immortal1 said:


> Just got on the computer.....
> First couple thoughts are;
> 1) I really need a better camera (jealous)
> 2) I really wish I could keep up with tank needs to have discus (beautiful!)
> 
> Yes, I would definitely call that firs pic eye candy.


 Thanks for your comments.
1) Camera is just a small Pentax Optio A30 - works like a charm.
2) Tank needs are not very onerous - believe me - I get away with just a couple of hours a week - it's really quite simple & not very labour-intensive.


----------



## Dantrasy

Sometimes cool pics get overlooked, which is a shame. Discus are beautiful. King of the tropical world imo. Thanks for the great images!

So these were taken with a point and shoot? Not a dslr?


----------



## discuspaul

Dantrasy said:


> Sometimes cool pics get overlooked, which is a shame. Discus are beautiful. King of the tropical world imo. Thanks for the great images!
> 
> So these were taken with a point and shoot? Not a dslr?


 Yup - right on !
And thanks for your nice words.


----------



## discuspaul

keymastr said:


> Very nice! I suppose being the weekend folks are busy doing other things. You must have a great filtration system to keep your tank so nice with so many large animals. I have never tried Discus but now that I make all my water from RO it would be feasible. I may try that with my next tank and will probably have lots of questions, ha ha. Awesome looking fish!


 
You're in the desert ? Where ? Arizona, by chance ?
If so, you have an absolutely excellent commercial source of high quality discus near you.
Why don't you give discus-keeping a go.


----------



## FishBR

Hi Paul,

These are beautiful pictures of gorgeous discus. I love one-strain tanks and I don't understand why they are relatively rare. Good job!

Mauro


----------



## discuspaul

FishBR said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> These are beautiful pictures of gorgeous discus. I love one-strain tanks and I don't understand why they are relatively rare. Good job!
> 
> Mauro


 
Thanks Mauro - Nice to hear from you. Hope you're keeping well !


----------



## FishBR

discuspaul said:


> Thanks Mauro - Nice to hear from you. Hope you're keeping well !


I doing well, but had some setbacks. This year I lost 4 of my wild discus to the whirling disease. But at least I have a nice pair spawning right now. Hopefully I will get wigglers.

Please keep your pictures coming!


----------



## ROYWS3

Paul, your photos and your tanks are always top-notch!


----------



## discuspaul

ROYWS3 said:


> Paul, your photos and your tanks are always top-notch!


Aw, many thanks !


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Not a big fan of discus but credit where credit is do gorgeous tank beautiful fish[emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown

Hi Paul,thanx for sharing this beautiful pics,absolute stunning...


----------



## discuspaul

ShadeSlayer said:


> Not a big fan of discus but credit where credit is do gorgeous tank beautiful fish[emoji106] [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk





Powerclown said:


> Hi Paul,thanx for sharing this beautiful pics,absolute stunning...


Glad you both liked them .


----------



## jboone82590

Love the fish want some but I gotta stil to angles for now until I get better and get better stuff 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffopentax

Nice pics and fish! What lights are you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon_Stephen

*looks great*

Quick question, what size tank are those discus in? Im thinking of adding some to my 75 gallon. Pictures and tank look great.


----------



## discuspaul

Jeffopentax said:


> Nice pics and fish! What lights are you running?
> 
> Hi Jeff - 2 X 39W T5HO's -7 hrs./day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Simon_Stephen said:


> Quick question, what size tank are those discus in? Im thinking of adding some to my 75 gallon. Pictures and tank look great.


 It's an Osaka 260, Simon - approx. 70 gals.


----------



## Jeffopentax

More specifically, how many kelvin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep

Beautiful photos Paul! And a beautiful subject 

Could you give us a plant list in both tanks? I see some swords but those are the only I could positively identify.


----------



## Bushkill

Very nice!

I rarely get to the Photography forum. The simple reason is I'm "photographically challenged".


----------



## discuspaul

Jeffopentax said:


> More specifically, how many kelvin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I can't recall for certain - that tank & it's lighting is currently on loan to my married daughter who lives elsewhere.
However, if memory serves me right, kelvin was 6,500 but might have been higher.


----------



## discuspaul

kep said:


> Beautiful photos Paul! And a beautiful subject
> 
> Could you give us a plant list in both tanks? I see some swords but those are the only I could positively identify.


 My best guess from memory:
- Jumbo Vals
- Corkscrew Vals
- 2 or 3 types of Echinodorus (Swords)
- 2 types of Nymphaea - red & tiger (Lotuses)
- Hygrophila Polysperma
- Ludwigia Glandulosa
- Anubias Nana
- Cryptocoryne Wendtii

All did quite well at the higher discus temps - 82-83F


----------



## M-Mike-Shyamalan

Hey I am in Arizona and looking to pick up some discus for a tank. Where do you suggest? Thanks


----------



## Daisy Mae

Whoa, pretty fish and very clean looking nice tank. Had not seen this thread before. 

I like discus, but for now can't commit to the care and space required, from my initial readings.


----------



## discuspaul

M-Mike-Shyamalan said:


> Hey I am in Arizona and looking to pick up some discus for a tank. Where do you suggest? Thanks



Contact Jamie or Nate Elder of "Spirits of the Amazon", located in San Tan Valley, AZ, a suburb in the south-eastern metropolitan area of Phoenix.
See their website @ www.spiritsoftheamazon.com
Tel. #'s: Jamie - 480-202-8665
or Nate - 480-695-9326
Email: 
[email protected]
[email protected]

Suppliers of beautiful high quality discus with an excellent reputation.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## discuspaul

BTW, If there are any others of you interested in giving discus a try, and want information on the best sources for getting quality fish nearest to your location (which is a primary important factor for success keeping discus) just let me know where you are located anywhere in the U.S. or Canada, and I'll direct you to those sources.


----------



## iceburg

Those are some great looking tanks and fish.

I would love to get some discus after I move and can get a large enough tank and an R/O setup. I'm nervous about doing so at my current experience level as I've only been into the hobby about a year. Do you have any suggestions for preparing for or knowing when you're ready to start keeping discus?


----------



## discuspaul

iceburg said:


> Those are some great looking tanks and fish.
> 
> I would love to get some discus after I move and can get a large enough tank and an R/O setup. I'm nervous about doing so at my current experience level as I've only been into the hobby about a year. Do you have any suggestions for preparing for or knowing when you're ready to start keeping discus?



You've been in the hobby for about a year - so I guess my question to you first is ---- are you reasonably comfortable keeping a tank with fish at this point ? If not, then spend more time at it until you are.
If so, you should be ready for discus - which are quite hardy & no more difficult to keep than any other fish, IF you're prepared to follow a few simple 'rules', which are stated in a nutshell as follows:


D-I-S-C-U-S - 6 CARDINAL RULES FOR NEWBIES TO FOLLOW



First I'd just like to mention once again that discus are hardier than many people think, and are not difficult to keep, so long as one is prepared to accept and adhere to a few key practices that will provide the best chances of success with discus.

This listing is recorded more or less in order of importance:

1) - D - Do your homework well before delving into discus. Read and research all you can beforehand. Googling will certainly help, as well as spending a good deal of time reading the posts and threads on the simplydiscus.com forum, particularly the stickies in their 'Discus Basics' section, which will provide you with much of the material you need to digest.

2) - I - Investigate and learn of the best sources to get your discus stock. Find those breeders &/or importers that are long time, well-experienced, responsible, reputable, and known to supply high quality, healthy, and well-shaped discus. Buy your discus from one of these sources in order to insure that you get off on the best footing possible.
This is the single, most important factor in succeeding with discus.

3) - S - Set up and plan to follow a strict regular routine of fresh water changes, tank wipe-downs and cleansing, vacuuming of wastes, and regular filter and media cleaning, changes, replacements, and maintenance. Be fully prepared for the kind of commitment it takes to produce and maintain the highest water quality and conditions that you can.

4) - C - Carefully consider the type of tank set up you start with. Make sure the tank size is ample enough to start with 5 or 6 discus. Don't be tempted to begin with a tank of less than 55 or 60 gallons, and don't try to justify going smaller by just getting 1, 2, 3, or 4 discus for cost or other reasons.
Wait till you have sufficient resources to get a proper-sized tank, and the suitable size and number of fish to insure continuing good health and harmonious discus sociability.
Do not start with small, undersized, very juvenile fish which have not yet developed a more mature immune system, are more demanding to raise properly, and much more prone to health problems and other issues. Get fish of at least 3.0" in size, preferably larger.

5) - U - Undertake to start off with a bare bottom tank, unless you're getting fully adult fish and have previous good experience with maintaining a planted tank. If you must have some decor, limit yourself to a very thin sand substrate layer, and perhaps a piece of driftwood with just a couple of small plants attached, or one or two potted plants.
Once you gain several months' of experience getting to know your discus' traits & behavior, and your discus get larger, then you may proceed to an aquascaped environment. Feed a varied diet, several times a day, and learn which foods will achieve a nutritious diet, by researching.

6) - S - Simplify. Keep things as simple as you can to start. Don't complicate your start with discus, at least at first, by placing them in a heavily planted environment, using CO2 and a strict fertilization regime. Make sure your tank is fully cycled before adding the fish, and don't be tempted to alter or change the pH of your water, or modify your water conditions and params by using chemicals of any kind. No need to use RO water or adopt any other procedures that would tend to complicate what should be a simple start to your discus launch.

Follow these 'rules', and there's little doubt you will succeed with discus ! 


I hope you've noted in point # 6 that there's no need for RO water to keep discus. Straight tap water will do - as long as it's maintainable @ a fairly/relatively stable pH anywhere from 6.0 to 8.0 without large rapid swings. Otherwise you may need to age it overnite for water changes- no big deal.
Besides my 6 'rules', I suggest you may want to have a read through my Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus, located here in the "FISH" section - click on the first & only Sticky - my guide is the 3rd article mentioned to click on.


Hope this makes you feel you're well able to tackle discus - I can assure you that you wouldn't regret it !


----------



## iceburg

Thanks discuspaul.

That is some great information. I have read your getting started with discus thread and I'll check out simplydiscus forums as well. I was thinking R/O water would be necessary for me since my tap water has a pH of 8.2 and a GH of about 16 degrees, but I imagine that's a topic for another thread.

Thanks again!


----------



## discuspaul

I'll just conclude here, iceburg, by saying you really don't need to be concerned about your pH of 8.2 and GH level.
It's only if you wish to breed them that you may need to consider some adjusting mix of RO with your tap water.

I was just reading on simplydiscus forum that an experienced discus-keeping member there had successfully kept them for 6 years with an 8.3 pH level out of his tap.


----------



## DavidZ

I like it, good stuff Paul !!!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly

Beautiful fish Paul. When I snag my next 120 I'm seriously considering Discus.


----------



## Daisy Mae

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> Beautiful fish Paul. When I snag my next 120 I'm seriously considering Discus.


Aww, Mac. If you do that I'm gonna go green with envy he he.


----------



## farebox65

Hey man, really like your tank, keep it up. Discus aren't that difficult to keep, just follow what DiscusPaul recommended and seek all the info you'll ever need from Simply Discus and you will be good to go.


----------



## discuspaul

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> Beautiful fish Paul. When I snag my next 120 I'm seriously considering Discus.



To both you & Daisy Mae:
When you decide to give discus a try, don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions &/or want my ongoing help to get started properly.
I'd be more than happy to help out in any way I can.


----------



## Daisy Mae

discuspaul said:


> To both you & Daisy Mae:
> When you decide to give discus a try, don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions &/or want my ongoing help to get started properly.
> I'd be more than happy to help out in any way I can.



Too cool, thanks very much! It will be at least a couple of years down the line for me once basement renos are done and we move the piano (want to put tank where piano is currently). I already know I will need to purchase 5-6 adults as that will fit my bill better than trying to grow out juveniles. My mason savings jar now has a purpose!


----------



## discuspaul

Good for you. Sounds great.
Rick Grange of Canadian Aqua Farm, here on the mainland in Maple Ridge, will have just the discus for you when the time comes.

Check him out, Daisy Mae:

http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/about-us/


----------



## doggo

Truly majestic fish! I remember well the first time I saw them, in NYC in the 1970s. But after decades without fish I've somehow got stuck on plecos - NO comparison as far as beauty:grin2:


----------



## discuspaul

If my discus fish have attracted you enough to give you a small itch to give them a go, I just want to add that you can, depending on your preferences, do a lot better than what you saw in my photos in terms of different strains, and their respective and distinct colors and patterns.

I happen to like reds and blues, but some of you might fall in love with Golds, or Albinos, or Wilds which have unique patterns & coloration, or any others from among the numerous, literally dozens of different and distinct, awesomely beautiful discus !
I've kept a number of reef or other marine tanks with beautiful salt water fish, but to me, nothing compares to the breath-taking beauty of discus !

Let me direct you to some extraordinary sources for these magnificent fish.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly

discuspaul said:


> To both you & Daisy Mae:
> When you decide to give discus a try, don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions &/or want my ongoing help to get started properly.
> I'd be more than happy to help out in any way I can.


I appreciate it!


----------



## Plantednoob7

discuspaul said:


> Here's a full tank shot of the red snake-skins with their tank-mates:


Your tank is beautiful Paul. I love the clean, pristine look. Everything looks exactly in place and discus really are the showcase.


----------



## Greggz

Paul that is a beautiful tank. Your dedication to Discus and the help you provide to others is commendable. 

As impressive as the Discus are, I am very impressed with your plants as well.

Can you tell more about your lights, ferts, etc. The combination of the Discus and healthy plants is stunning.


----------



## dcutl002

discuspaul said:


> No comments, folks ? or even questions ?
> Maybe you don't care for these pics - would love for you to tell me why.
> Is this not your fish of choice ? Hey, I can understand that.
> Don't be shy.
> 
> Let me help you keep discus successfully without a lot of fuss !!!


I just logged on. The fish are breathtaking! I'm jealous. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Plantednoob7

Greggz said:


> Paul that is a beautiful tank. Your dedication to Discus and the help you provide to others is commendable.
> 
> As impressive as the Discus are, I am very impressed with your plants as well.
> 
> Can you tell more about your lights, ferts, etc. The combination of the Discus and healthy plants is stunning.



Paul I would also like to know which light you are using. I'm using a planted + 24/7 and I notice that certain spectrums the light produces are much more favorable for showing off the discus color.


----------



## discuspaul

Thanks Gregg.
The lighting is simply 2 X 39 w T5 HO lighting on 7 hrs./day.
The plants are all quite hardy plants that can well tolerate the 82 F temp for discus, and for ferts I use nothing more than root tabs in the sand, and occasional dosing of Excel - just very low tech stuff with large, frequent wcs, but it works.












Greggz said:


> Paul that is a beautiful tank. Your dedication to Discus and the help you provide to others is commendable.
> 
> As impressive as the Discus are, I am very impressed with your plants as well.
> 
> Can you tell more about your lights, ferts, etc. The combination of the Discus and healthy plants is stunning.


Bump: Here's a near adult Red Snake Skin:


----------



## discuspaul

How about a nice Blue Diamond: You like ?



Bump: Or maybe you prefer a Golden:


----------



## Plantednoob7

discuspaul said:


> Thanks Gregg.
> The lighting is simply 2 X 39 w T5 HO lighting on 7 hrs./day.
> The plants are all quite hardy plants that can well tolerate the 82 F temp for discus, and for ferts I use nothing more than root tabs in the sand, and occasional dosing of Excel - just very low tech stuff with large, frequent wcs, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greggz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul that is a beautiful tank. Your dedication to Discus and the help you provide to others is commendable.
> 
> As impressive as the Discus are, I am very impressed with your plants as well.
> 
> Can you tell more about your lights, ferts, etc. The combination of the Discus and healthy plants is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Bump: Here's a near adult Red Snake Skin:
Click to expand...


Beautiful fish Paul. I've got a bss/blue scorpion feom Kenny that I love. 



I just ordered a rafflesia from Kenny to add to my group. I'm on pins and needles here waiting for him to let me know when I can pick up.


----------



## discuspaul

Rafflesia's are absolutely gorgeous - never had one cause I haven't seen them available here yet.
Post a pic when you get your new fish from Kenny.


----------



## Plantednoob7

I fell in love with them when I got the June preview email. He was out of the males,, which from what he told me are the red faced with more orange body, so we are getting a fem which should be orange face with brilliant red body. 

With mostly blue based fish right now I wanted to add more red to the group. 

Here's a screenshot I snapped from the shipment preview.


----------



## chocological

Man, I love discus.


----------



## fernselvis

Really beautiful I have reserved a pairs of pigeon blood red. Built my tank wasn't happy with the gluing so broke it down need to rebuild the tank. Will get in touch with you once the tank is ready and need help with setup and filteratio and any other questions.


----------



## discuspaul

fernselvis said:


> Really beautiful I have reserved a pairs of pigeon blood red. Built my tank wasn't happy with the gluing so broke it down need to rebuild the tank. Will get in touch with you once the tank is ready and need help with setup and filteratio and any other questions.



I'd be glad to help out in any way I can.


----------



## Plantednoob7

fernselvis said:


> Really beautiful I have reserved a pairs of pigeon blood red. Built my tank wasn't happy with the gluing so broke it down need to rebuild the tank. Will get in touch with you once the tank is ready and need help with setup and filteratio and any other questions.



Paul is a superb resource. You are in good hands.


----------



## Axelrodi202

My dream for once I have my own place and am settled is to become a crazy fish guy. This will of course center around a large discus display tank. When I was six years old, I had just started fishkeeping and was browsing a fish store when I saw a striking fish printed on the packaging of a fish food bottle. I immediately asked the store clerk what this magnificent fish was. "Discus," he said, "Very difficult to keep; only for advanced aquarists". I was dismayed, but that formative moment sparked a dream in me to some day keep this fish. Though it'll be a long way off in the future, threads like this keep the dream alive.


----------



## discuspaul

Axelrodi202 said:


> My dream for once I have my own place and am settled is to become a crazy fish guy. This will of course center around a large discus display tank. When I was six years old, I had just started fishkeeping and was browsing a fish store when I saw a striking fish printed on the packaging of a fish food bottle. I immediately asked the store clerk what this magnificent fish was. "Discus," he said, "Very difficult to keep; only for advanced aquarists". I was dismayed, but that formative moment sparked a dream in me to some day keep this fish. Though it'll be a long way off in the future, threads like this keep the dream alive.



Don't ever be concerned about giving it a go- it's far less daunting than many people would have you believe.
Do it right - follow a few 'rules' - get quality stock, and it's fairly easy!


----------



## Plantednoob7

discuspaul said:


> Axelrodi202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dream for once I have my own place and am settled is to become a crazy fish guy. This will of course center around a large discus display tank. When I was six years old, I had just started fishkeeping and was browsing a fish store when I saw a striking fish printed on the packaging of a fish food bottle. I immediately asked the store clerk what this magnificent fish was. "Discus," he said, "Very difficult to keep; only for advanced aquarists". I was dismayed, but that formative moment sparked a dream in me to some day keep this fish. Though it'll be a long way off in the future, threads like this keep the dream alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever be concerned about giving it a go- it's far less daunting than many people would have you believe.
> Do it right - follow a few 'rules' - get quality stock, and it's fairly easy!
Click to expand...


I agree with Paul. Education is key and Paul is a huge help. 

My first discus experience didn't go well. I got a juvenile from my LFS. Was the first time I had seen a discus and fell in love with them. Unfortunately as a breeder he gave me no knowledge in proper care of the discus. I ended up losing him after a year. 

Unfortunately I began doing a lot of reading after the loss and realized the fish probably wasn't happy the entire time I had him. Such a shame.

After doing lots of reading on here and SD I feel I educated myself well enough on proper care and decided to give it a go again. Paul was instrumental in helpin me feel confident in my choice. 

I acquired some amazing fish from Kenny and I couldn't be happier. Discus truly are a wonderful fish to keep. I find myself often just sitting and watching them.


----------



## discuspaul

Thanks for the kind words, my friend.


----------



## Plantednoob7

discuspaul said:


> Thanks for the kind words, my friend.



Anytime!! 

Sorry we sort of steered your thread down a different path. 

How bout some more of that eye candy? 

Do you color the back of your tank? Something I didn't realize people did until it was full and in place. I hung a black sheet behind it and really seems to make a difference with the appearance of the fish. 

Now I am deciding how to black out the back of my tank


----------



## discuspaul

Plantednoob7 said:


> Anytime!!
> 
> Sorry we sort of steered your thread down a different path.
> 
> How bout some more of that eye candy?
> 
> Do you color the back of your tank? Something I didn't realize people did until it was full and in place. I hung a black sheet behind it and really seems to make a difference with the appearance of the fish.
> 
> Now I am deciding how to black out the back of my tank



No problem - you didn't steer the thread away - no apology needed.
I use a simple LFS store bought medium/dark blue plastic tank backing.
You can get black as well.

I'll see if I can find some more suitable photos.


----------



## discuspaul

Here's another pic:



And one more:



And here's a young Leopard:



How about some Lollipops & Blues:



And finally, here's a Flamingo:



That's all for today, folks.


----------



## Plantednoob7

discuspaul said:


> Here's another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a young Leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Lollipops & Blues:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here's a Flamingo:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today, folks.


Beautiful fish Paul. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cooledwhip

Gorgeous. No other words other than synonyms for gorgeous.

XD

Plant list?? Is it lowtech?


----------



## discuspaul

Absolutely low-tech- root tab ferts in the sand, and occasional Excel dosing - low/medium lighting 7 hrs./day.

Plants:
Anubias, Crypts, various Echinodorous (Swords), Jumbo Grasses, Vals, Sags, Hygrophila Polysperma, Lotuses (Nymphaea), Ludwigia, Rotala - that's all I can recall.


----------



## Plantednoob7

Plantednoob7 said:


> discuspaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a young Leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Lollipops & Blues:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here's a Flamingo:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fish Paul. Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

The contrast of the lollipops to the other colors is such a nice effect. I love the golden check that I have. Really stands out


----------



## Plantednoob7

Added some extra light today. Love how it makes the fish look


----------



## discuspaul

Plantednoob7 said:


> Added some extra light today. Love how it makes the fish look




Very nice photos & good-looking discus ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Plantednoob7

discuspaul said:


> Plantednoob7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added some extra light today. Love how it makes the fish look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice photos & good-looking discus ! Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


Thanks so much? Means a lot coming from the discus guru . 

I got these from Kenny 2 months ago and couldn't be more pleased with the quality. I must say I am quite proud that they are doing as well as they are.

Rafflesia should be ready in a week as Kenny is usually done with qt mid month. 

Can't wait! 

One more of the tiger carnation/turq


----------



## Plantednoob7

Hey Paul. What do you think of the color on this cobalt? I really don't know what is proper. There seems to be so many variations. 

I see so many different varieties. A lot I see pictures have more of that bright blue color like a neon sapphire. I think it also really depends on lighting


----------



## discuspaul

Depends on lighting & the camera - and the picture taker.


----------



## Plantednoob7

Well here she is Paul. Just picked up this beauty from Kenny today!! I couldn't be more impressed with this fish.


----------



## ichy

I should NOT BE LOOKING at these!! My kid wants me to do discus really bad!! So far I have not given in!


----------



## Plantednoob7

ichy said:


> I should NOT BE LOOKING at these!! My kid wants me to do discus really bad!! So far I have not given in!



Lol. My kid loves them. If and when you do i think you will definitely be glad you did


----------



## LovesPlants247

Great looking pictures and discus!


----------



## discuspaul

If any of you discus lovers out there, or wannabe discus-keepers, have any questions about having these beautiful fish, or want any advice on where to get them, or how to raise or keep them successfully, I'd be more than happy to try & help out in any way I can.
They really are not at all difficult to keep if you're prepared to devote a little attention to maintaining good water quality & conditions in your tank(s).


----------



## RollaPrime

Bumped for posterity. Truly a gorgeous looking tank!


----------



## Yaboihunt

discuspaul said:


> If any of you discus lovers out there, or wannabe discus-keepers, have any questions about having these beautiful fish, or want any advice on where to get them, or how to raise or keep them successfully, I'd be more than happy to try & help out in any way I can.
> 
> They really are not at all difficult to keep if you're prepared to devote a little attention to maintaining good water quality & conditions in your tank(s).




Tagged you in one of my threads! Please have a look and feel free to add as much input as you would like! I just recently dedicated myself to taking care of two juvenile pigeon blood discus and would appreciate any help offered! Any thoughts or advice welcome!! 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## discuspaul

Yaboihunt said:


> Tagged you in one of my threads! Please have a look and feel free to add as much input as you would like! I just recently dedicated myself to taking care of two juvenile pigeon blood discus and would appreciate any help offered! Any thoughts or advice welcome!!
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt



Where can I find the thread you're speaking of ?


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Just stumbled across this thread. Love discus porn!

Good to know they do fine in liquid rock around pH of 8. Have always loved discus, but assumed they couldn't live in my hard desert water. And with the frequent water changes needed, RODI seemed prohibitive. So they need softer water to breed & spawn, but you can grow them out in hard tap water? Given their weak immune systems as juveniles, at what size can you acclimate them to hard tap water?


----------



## discuspaul

Desert Pupfish said:


> Just stumbled across this thread. Love discus porn!
> 
> Good to know they do fine in liquid rock around pH of 8. Have always loved discus, but assumed they couldn't live in my hard desert water. And with the frequent water changes needed, RODI seemed prohibitive. So they need softer water to breed & spawn, but you can grow them out in hard tap water? Given their weak immune systems as juveniles, at what size can you acclimate them to hard tap water?


If you've not kept discus before, best to go simple, slow & easy at first, at your pH, I'd suggest starting out with discus no less than 3-3.5" in size, preferably 4" or more if your pocketbook is ok with that.
I'd be glad to help you out getting going in any way I can - just ask.


----------



## Desert Pupfish

discuspaul said:


> If you've not kept discus before, best to go simple, slow & easy at first, at your pH, I'd suggest starting out with discus no less than 3-3.5" in size, preferably 4" or more if your pocketbook is ok with that.
> I'd be glad to help you out getting going in any way I can - just ask.


Thanks, Paul! I too fell in love with discus as a kid, but back then they were only for "advanced aquarists", so I went with angels. I'm re-entering the hobby after many years, and times have changed. But discus still need big regular water changes, and with my current travel schedule I just can't commit to that--so gonna go back to angels for now. But if I can stop traveling so much, would love to try discus--always good to have a fish on your bucket list.....

In the meantime though, I'm loving being able to live vicariously through others


----------



## Yaboihunt

@discuspaul 








What’s wrong with the guy to the left?!


YaBoiHunt


----------



## discuspaul

Yaboihunt said:


> @*discuspaul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s wrong with the guy to the left?!
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt



Sincerely sorry to be the bringer of bad news, but both of those fish are stunted, and the one on the left is in particularly bad condition - obviously very unhealthy, likely from being kept under very poor tank conditions for a long time. The other one is not in much better shape.


You could try bringing them back to some degree of health by keeping them in a bare-bottom tank and providing large daily water changes for several weeks, but to be quite honest, they would not only remain stunted, but the exercise would very likely be futile, as it appears they are too far into poor health to be salvaged. I wouldn't waste my time with fish like that - better they be put down to end further suffering which will likely continue to worsen, and you'll lose them anyway. That's my honest take.


----------



## Yaboihunt

Well if all else fails I will be looking into another set of discus for the future. Not really happy about hearing that. But I appreciate your honest opinions and advice. Hopefully if anything happens they will replace them but if not I will look into local breeders and see about finding a healthy pair of discus. Just wanted to try and save these two because I finally found the pigeon blood discus at my lfs and thought I might be able to help them get healthy again. 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## discuspaul

Regrettably, it's a well-known & proven fact that most LFS's, and the people working in them, don't know how to care for discus properly, or don't want to put in the time to do so, or don't care, and because they don't know what a healthy, well-shaped discus should look like, they fall into the trap of acquiring poor discus specimens for sale in their stores.

If you go back into discus sometime, do the homework to be sure to find a known to be a reliable, experienced breeder or importer of quality discus. If you wish, let me know your location & I'll direct you as best I can to good sources of high quality discus.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Yaboihunt

discuspaul said:


> Regrettably, it's a well-known & proven fact that most LFS's, and the people working in them, don't know how to care for discus properly, or don't want to put in the time to do so, or don't care, and because they don't know what a healthy, well-shaped discus should look like, they fall into the trap of acquiring poor discus specimens for sale in their stores.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go back into discus sometime, do the homework to be sure to find a known to be a reliable, experienced breeder or importer of quality discus. If you wish, let me know your location & I'll direct you as best I can to good sources of high quality discus.
> 
> Best of luck to you.




I am located in Virginia. I have looked into having discus shipped however it’s not very easy on the pocket of you know what I mean. Paying 200+ dollars for the fish and some include an additional shipping fee which is also pretty hefty. Although if these two don’t make it I will be looking to purchasing more discus. 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## discuspaul

Yaboihunt said:


> I am located in Virginia. I have looked into having discus shipped however it’s not very easy on the pocket of you know what I mean. Paying 200+ dollars for the fish and some include an additional shipping fee which is also pretty hefty. Although if these two don’t make it I will be looking to purchasing more discus.
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt



You're quite right about the high cost of purchasing reasonably good-sized quality discus & having them shipped to you, but that's obviously the best way to approach discus-keeping in order to have the best chances to succeed with them.
Many of the discus-keepers I know have either bitten the bullet, knowing fully & accepting what the price was, or saved up their $$ until they were able to do so.
It's false economy to buy small, underdeveloped discus locally (from unknown or inexperienced sources) because of the lower costs - you generally get poorer quality fish, or immature young discus which are much more difficult to grow out & keep healthy (especially by newcomers to discus-keeping), and the risks of losing them quickly are therefore high.


Much better to buy mature & healthy discus from a qualified source at higher cost, and not lose them over the short term.

Bump:


Yaboihunt said:


> I am located in Virginia. I have looked into having discus shipped however it’s not very easy on the pocket of you know what I mean. Paying 200+ dollars for the fish and some include an additional shipping fee which is also pretty hefty. Although if these two don’t make it I will be looking to purchasing more discus.
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt



You're quite right about the high cost of purchasing reasonably good-sized quality discus & having them shipped to you, but that's obviously the best way to approach discus-keeping in order to have the best chances to succeed with them.
Many of the discus-keepers I know have either bitten the bullet, knowing fully & accepting what the price was, or saved up their $$ until they were able to do so.
It's false economy to buy small, underdeveloped discus locally (from unknown or inexperienced sources) because of the lower costs - you generally get poorer quality fish, or immature young discus which are much more difficult to grow out & keep healthy (especially by newcomers to discus-keeping), and the risks of losing them quickly are therefore high.


Much better to buy mature & healthy discus from a qualified source at higher cost, and not lose them over the short term.


----------



## Yaboihunt

Where would you recommend purchasing discus from? 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## discuspaul

Yaboihunt said:


> Where would you recommend purchasing discus from?
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt



Best supplier nearest to you that I'm aware of is Carolina Discus (Eric Lacroix) in Wingate, N.C. - near to Charlotte.
Depending on where you are in Virginia, it shouldn't be further than a 3 hour drive to Carolina Discus.
Look Carolina Discus up for contact details, etc. on simplydiscus.com/forum, in the sponsors section. Eric breeds & carries high quality discus, and if he has varieties you're interested in at this time, he could ship to your door overnite by FedEx for reasonable cost.
But it would be great to arrange to visit Eric's facility to personally pick out your discus right from his tanks.


Otherwise, there are a couple of suppliers in south Florida, but arguably one of the best suppliers in all the U.S. is Hans Discus, in Baltimore, Md. who carries top quality Stendker discus from Germany.


----------



## Yaboihunt

discuspaul said:


> Best supplier nearest to you that I'm aware of is Carolina Discus (Eric Lacroix) in Wingate, N.C. - near to Charlotte.
> Depending on where you are in Virginia, it shouldn't be further than a 3 hour drive to Carolina Discus.
> Look Carolina Discus up for contact details, etc. on simplydiscus.com/forum, in the sponsors section. Eric breeds & carries high quality discus, and if he has varieties you're interested in at this time, he could ship to your door overnite by FedEx for reasonable cost.
> But it would be great to arrange to visit Eric's facility to personally pick out your discus right from his tanks.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, there are a couple of suppliers in south Florida, but arguably one of the best suppliers in all the U.S. is Hans Discus, in Baltimore, Md. who carries top quality Stendker discus from Germany.




I will be returning the two discus I’ve purchased due tot the fact the one hasn’t gotten any better and still refuses to eat. I have decided to purchase my new discus from HANS DISCUS. I will be getting some of his 2.5 (blue) pigeon blood discus. I have already started cleaning the tank to make it bare bottom and have half of the substrate up already. I will be cleaning and prepping for the rest this week. Hopefully going to have the new healthy discus by Friday. 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## Discusluv

Yaboihunt said:


> I will be returning the two discus I’ve purchased due tot the fact the one hasn’t gotten any better and still refuses to eat. I have decided to purchase my new discus from HANS DISCUS. I will be getting some of his 2.5 (blue) pigeon blood discus. I have already started cleaning the tank to make it bare bottom and have half of the substrate up already. I will be cleaning and prepping for the rest this week. Hopefully going to have the new healthy discus by Friday.
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt


Excellent! Hans has some beautiful discus.


----------



## Yaboihunt

Discusluv said:


> Excellent! Hans has some beautiful discus.




Do you have any recent photos of your snakeskin discus you wouldn’t mind posting?


YaBoiHunt


----------



## Discusluv

Yaboihunt said:


> Do you have any recent photos of your snakeskin discus you wouldn’t mind posting?
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt


Actually, I dont have any snakeskin. Right now I have Alenquers, Stendker Tefe's, and a Heckel discus.


----------



## discuspaul

Yaboihunt said:


> I will be returning the two discus I’ve purchased due tot the fact the one hasn’t gotten any better and still refuses to eat. I have decided to purchase my new discus from HANS DISCUS. I will be getting some of his 2.5 (blue) pigeon blood discus. I have already started cleaning the tank to make it bare bottom and have half of the substrate up already. I will be cleaning and prepping for the rest this week. Hopefully going to have the new healthy discus by Friday.
> 
> 
> YaBoiHunt




Hans' discus are top quality, so good for you.
Whatever you do, do not mix the 2 you now have with the new Hans discus - you wouldn't want to run the serious risk of cross-contaminating Hans' high quality fish.


----------



## Yaboihunt

The two I have now will be returning to the store today and getting a refund. 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## Yaboihunt

Is there any recommended way I should clean my tank to make sure my new fish don’t get sick? Or just keep doing water changes as usual?


YaBoiHunt


----------



## Yaboihunt

Would you like to see me 5 new blue pigeon blood that I have already purchased from Hans! He has just sent me a video of them after being moved to their own tank labeled sold! 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## TexMoHoosier

Bleach everything and start over. A good number of parasites and bacteria can hang around for months in a contaminated aquarium.


----------



## Yaboihunt

Can’t post video. Doesn’t that also kill all of my beneficial bacteria? I would have to cycle my tank again.


YaBoiHunt


----------



## TexMoHoosier

Yes, it'll kill your bio filtration. You're best off starting over from scratch, especially if you're getting such small juvies. 

I saw you've already got them ordered, so here's what I suggest. Go with a bare bottom tank, with a sponge filter only. Use a starter bacteria and do 80-95% water changes daily with 12-24 hr aged, heated water. re-dose the starter bacteria after each water change and re-dose it for 2-3 weeks after every water change. Check ammonia and nitrites after you stop to make sure your filter has cycled. With young discus, you should really be doing the 80+% daily water changes until they're fully grown. Once you put them in a planted tank with smaller/less frequent water changes, they'll stop growing and will be stunted if not already mature. You also want them to be mature and healthy so that they can handle being in a planted tank. Even the most pristine planted tank will be stressful on young and/or unhealthy discus.


----------



## Discusluv

TexMoHoosier said:


> Yes, it'll kill your bio filtration. You're best off starting over from scratch, especially if you're getting such small juvies.
> 
> I saw you've already got them ordered, so here's what I suggest. Go with a bare bottom tank, with a sponge filter only. Use a starter bacteria and do 80-95% water changes daily with 12-24 hr aged, heated water. re-dose the starter bacteria after each water change and re-dose it for 2-3 weeks after every water change. Check ammonia and nitrites after you stop to make sure your filter has cycled. With young discus, you should really be doing the 80+% daily water changes until they're fully grown. Once you put them in a planted tank with smaller/less frequent water changes, they'll stop growing and will be stunted if not already mature. You also want them to be mature and healthy so that they can handle being in a planted tank. Even the most pristine planted tank will be stressful on young and/or unhealthy discus.


 +1


With juveniles I do not use pre-cycled media either. Their immune systems are a hair above nil- you want them not to be exposed to anything outside of the bacteria that they have naturally occurring on themselves.


----------



## Yaboihunt

I will be cleaning my filter and adding new media in that case and hopefully have everything ready when they arrive. 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## Yaboihunt

Getting new filter media today. How do you suggest I clean out my filter? It is a canister filter cascade 1000. I am replacing all of the internal media Wednesday.

YaBoiHunt


----------



## Discusluv

I use a 3% bleach /water solution. Rinse well and air-dry.


----------



## Yaboihunt

So once I clean everything and air dry fully and clean filter and add new media I can condition my water and add my fish in? It will be a fish in cycle. Sounds skeptical atm with discus but that is the only way to introduce only their bacteria to the tank when they arrive on Friday.


YaBoiHunt


----------

